# Brown algae - wait it out or ottos?



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just started my attempt at a planted aquarium 3-4 weeks ago and noticed some brown algae spreading from my anubias and now to the glass. I've read brown algae is expected during when starting a tank. Pretty sure my tank has cycled as i started it off with some media from an existing tank

Ammonia, Nitrites = 0
Nitrate = 5ppm
DIY C02
35 gallon tank , 2 x 39watt T5HO lights
Flourish trace element

Also i noticed some pearling happening on the algae?? Couple of other plants started to pearl too. Doesn't the pearling mean i have a good balance of Co2 and ferts for the plants? Then why's the algae slowly growing?

Should I wait this phase out or do i need to get some algae cleaning crew in the form of otto's now?

Thanks!


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

What is your photo period ? What type of plant you have in your tank ? Do you have any high light plants ? I think your light is too strong unless you have high light plants. In my case when I decreased the light and photo period (time how long my light is on during the day) it slowed down the algae. I also have amano shrimps and otto cats. Excellent algae eaters but otto cats are hard in the beginning. I had 3 and lost 1 in the first month. Some people have no luck with them. But amano shrimps are very hardy and excellent algae eaters.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> What is your photo period ? What type of plant you have in your tank ? Do you have any high light plants ? I think your light is too strong unless you have high light plants. In my case when I decreased the light and photo period (time how long my light is on during the day) it slowed down the algae. I also have amano shrimps and otto cats. Excellent algae eaters but otto cats are hard in the beginning. I had 3 and lost 1 in the first month. Some people have no luck with them. But amano shrimps are very hardy and excellent algae eaters.


Hmm, was worried about the high lighting too but when i tried to run the unit (hagen GLO) on one bulb it just shuts off. So I'm assuming that's a safety measure. Running on 8 hour photo period and trying to mix the tank with high light/ fast growers:

HC
Pogo Helferi
Sunset Hygro

Yesterday just added:
Star Grass
Rotala Sp Green

Think the shrimp and ottos could help "balance" out the high light? I guess i could try raising mounting the light fixture to a higher point but would like to explore other options.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

anubias will generally have algae on it as it is a slow growing plant.
do a water change to lower the minerals and dissolved things in the water and scrub the glass.
it could just be high nutrients from fishfood, etc that have built up in the water. 

ottos can help and they are fairly small fish. get two or more. they enjoy being together and can be quite lively. i had two devour my algae in a weekend.

for my anubias i usually just rub the leaves with my fingers. diatoms arent hard to remove. the leaves are hardy too.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

A word on otocats. I used to have 2 but one passed on a few months ago. A lot of what I read is that you got to acclimate them very slowly. I did mine in like 3hours drip acclimating mine. If they survive the first month they're pretty hardy. Often when you buy them in the stores they are staved and stressedout from shipping. Call ahead of time to the LFS. 

Find out 

1. When do they restock thier otocats? 

2. You may want to make two trips. First trip to see the shipment in then return 1-2 days before they get new shipment and pick the ones that survived the week as weak ones would have passed in the first couple days.

3. Ask them what they are feeding the otocats and request a visual feeding (or find out when they feed them and show up on that day and time before they get a new shipment) to confirm the otocats are eating then pick the healthiest ones.

4. Ask if you net your own. (not pimping Lucky's here but they do let you net your own if you ask)


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies

- Yup the brown algae is easy enough to just wipe off so thats good. More curious the root cause of it as I don't even have fishes in there yet just plants. Maybe some of the decaying leaves?

- Did some more research on brown algae and it doesn't seem to indicate lighting problem as it'll grow in low light too. I'll try some more water changes first. 

- Anyone know if the Ottos will end up uprooting my HC plant? I kinda just planted it into the gravel last weekend and they are very vulnerable to lifting up  

I'll eventually get the ottos just don't know when to do it. Only saw some at BA scarb for a week now but there was a dead small pleco floating for awhile at last check


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Ottos should not uproot your plant. They very small (2") and light and fragile themselves. Also BAs on Steeles have some Ottos left for sale from their last shipment (I think 2 weeks ago). And they also having Saturday midnight sale after 6PM, where all fish is 20% off and amano shrimps are 3 for $1.99


----------

